# Question about tubal patency test before IUI



## razz_ee (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello all

Not sure if I'm posting this in the right place or if it's been covered before elsewhere, but am hoping to get some advice.

I'll try to keep it brief - I've just had my first IUI with clomid using donor sperm (same-sex relationship and mild PCOS but no known fertility issues) and it was unsuccesful. We're self-funding at an NHS hospital. During all the consultations and tests I had before the procedure, I was never offered a tubal patency test (nor was it ever mentioned to me). Today I've been looking at the HFEA guidelines and they state that:

"It is essential that your fallopian tubes are known to be open and healthy before the IUI process begins. A tubal patency test is usually carried out as part of your assessment by the fertility clinic".

Now I'm starting to worry and wanted to ask whether others in a similar situation to me have had a tubal patency test or if it's normal not to be offered it unless they suspect there could be a problem? I really feel that my clinic should have mentioned this to me, I'd have had to bear the cost so it wouldn't exactly be a use of NHS resources; we're finding the self-funding a strain financially and the idea that I could be spending such a lot of money on IUI treatments whilst my tubes could potentially be blocked is a huge concern. Do I call the clinic and ask why this hasn't been done or just assume I don't need it? Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi razz_ee am sorry to hear you're worried about this. This process is hard enough as it is without our anxiety being increased by professionals who assume we know everything they do when we don't. I'm not sure about tubal tests per se but know that on the NHS they did a laparoscopy and think this was to test my tubes. Ironically my test missed something else anyway. Did you have one? I'm sure there will be others along who know more but if it were me I would be asking the clinic. They may have done something to check that you're unaware. If not you can make sure that your tubes are checked before you progress. Good luck.xx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

At my clinic I had to have a HyCoSy before IUI it was expensive but good to know tubes are clear.  We've had two negatives IUIs that were natural and are soon to start a medicated cycle, fingers crossed it's the one.  If not we will move right to ivf.  The cost is stressful but we are trying to save as much as possible.

I'd ask your clinic to organise the tubal test as it will give you peace of mind that your tubes are open.


----------



## Sas06 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi our clinic is in a nhs hospital but we self fund I had to have Hycosy when we were trying for 1st child and trying for 2nd I had to have it again I thought it was a must have before any treatment.  I would ask your clinic and maybe see if there are any other clinics in your area and see if they offer it to.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi razz_ee,

I was requested to have a tubal latency test (in my case a HSG) before IUI. The nhs told me That without it they couldn't begin treatment. Our fertility issues were male factor, although we later found out I had pcos.

I would say it's essential to test if your tubes are free flowing, if there happens to be a blockage then ivf may be more suitable. I would chat to them and request one before your next cycle.


----------



## razz_ee (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for your replies ladies. I called the hospital today - unfortunately I couldn't get through to speak to a nurse and was only able to speak to the receptionist, but she booked me in for a hycosy no questions asked. I mentioned that I was a bit upset it hadn't been offered to me before I started treatment and she asked if I wanted to complain to the service manager! Not sure I want to go down that route unless it turns out there is a problem with my tubes, in which case I'll see if they can refund me for the first IUI I had.

Annoyingly the earliest they can do the hycosy is January, so I'll miss out on continuing with IUI for my next few cycles, but I know it's worth finding out if my tubes are ok. Now I've got started with treatment I feel as though I don't want to waste a single cycle!! Will be a bit strange being in limbo these next few months.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

When I hd my hycosy it had to done done on a specific day of cycle so just make sure yours is the same.  From memory it was cycle day 12, I called clinic on day one of period and they booked it in then.


----------



## razz_ee (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks mrsww I'll call the hospital to check that. My clinic told me the earliest appointment is January but if the hycosy has to be done on a certain day of your cycle how can this be the case - surely a lot of women wouldn't know exactly which cycle day they'll be on in 2 months time, especially if they have irregular periods like I do. I really need to speak to a doctor or nurse and not one of the receptionists, it's just so hard to actually get through to any of them!


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Good luck razz_ee  xx


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

I had one to before my fertility clinic made the decesion on whether to have my iui treatment or go straight to ivf.  My test was inconclusive though.  Left side was clear but the x ray results for my right side were all blurred.  That let me to have a laparoscopy which gave me clear tubes on both sides which ment straight to iui.


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Ps. It has to be done between day 8 - 12 if I remember rightly.  I had to call the x ray department on day 1. Again my clinic only did these on a tue and thu so I had to wait for the nx period to arrive which was a pain.


----------



## razz_ee (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello again and thanks for all your replies - it's good to hear how others are getting on. I had the HyCoSy yesterday and my fallopian tubes are clear which has put my mind at rest for now. I want to try another iui on my next cycle but was wondering if anyone is aware of any risks of doing one so soon after the tubal patency test, ie. could it potentially stop me becoming pregnant? I did a quick Google but can't find a reliable answer. My partner thinks I should wait until my March cycle just to be on the safe side but I'm so conscious of wasting eggs I'd rather get started again ASAP!


----------



## __oc__ (Oct 20, 2014)

My partner had the same procedure and we were told to go on ahead if we wanted to on the next cycle, some people have said it even increases the chance of pregnancy


----------



## razz_ee (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks __oc__, I really hope that's true about it increasing the chances!


----------

